# Counterweight



## lexluthier (Feb 4, 2019)

Got my Counterweight finally finished. Fired right up, works great. Only real issue is the tone control works backwards like a Rat. I just soldered some flying leads on the outer lugs of the tone pot and swapped them around so it works the normal way. I messed around with different chips, the 5532 sounds pretty close to my brothers real Dumbbell. I actually liked a TL072, it has a little warmer high end and a little more low-mid girth, maybe a little more compressed as well. So I left the TL072 in it right now. Still in the raw, want to play around with it some more before I paint it.


----------



## lexluthier (Feb 4, 2019)

Still ugly looking yet.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Feb 4, 2019)

Beautiful wiring.  Thanks for the info on the different op-amps, too.


----------



## lexluthier (Feb 26, 2019)

The 2nd Counterweight I built in a smaller box.


----------



## lexluthier (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Feb 26, 2019)

Everything about this is artful.  Very, very nice.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 26, 2019)

very clean build.  how do you attach the battery holder to the enclosure?


----------



## lexluthier (Feb 26, 2019)

zgrav said:


> very clean build.  how do you attach the battery holder to the enclosure?


Thanks. I drilled and tapped holes on the back cover. I don't want the battery flopping around inside. I'm an old fart who still uses batteries. LOL


----------



## lexluthier (Feb 26, 2019)

the_grumpy_gnome said:


> Everything about this is artful.  Very, very nice.


Thanks!


----------



## zgrav (Feb 26, 2019)

I wasn't sure if you bolted the battery holder on or used epoxy.  I've stopped putting batteries in most of my effect pedals these days, but I still like the builds that leave room to do so.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Feb 26, 2019)

lexluthier, where'd you get those black knobs?  thanks


----------



## lexluthier (Feb 27, 2019)

the_grumpy_gnome said:


> lexluthier, where'd you get those black knobs?  thanks


I think I got them years ago in a surplus store in New Mexico, wish I would have bought more of them!


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Feb 27, 2019)

Balls.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Mar 10, 2019)

Sweet sweet build.


----------



## lexluthier (Mar 10, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Sweet sweet build.


Thanks!


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 12, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## lexluthier (Mar 12, 2019)

Thanks!


----------

